# Help - what is the problem with my plants?



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi everybody. I'm relatively new at plant keeping. I have a 75 gallon tank with 4x65 watts (power compact) lighting. I think the spectrum is 6700k. I had a lot of problems with my plants (see the picture) and I had to practically start over again. I threw out the most damaged plants (almost all of them) and replanted the ones I could salvage. I thought my problem was lighting, I only had 64 watts then, but it seems to keep going. The plant you see is one that I tried to save and put back, but it seems to be getting worse. I bought new ones and they seem to get the same problem, plus their leafs slowly turn yellow. I don't have CO2 yet other than my Hagen CO 2 kit (way too small for my tank but it's a start). So here is the question : why do I have leafs turning black (some type of algae) and other ones turning yellow? I have not used fertilzer except once two days ago. I think it was 15-0-0.

I hope this work - this is my first post with an attachment.

All advice welcome. Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The first pic looks as if you have algae starting and the second is a nutrient deficiency.

With that much light and the size of your tank you need to add pressurized C02 sooner than later.

You also need to add a good quality fert. You will need to add macros, micros, iron, potassium nitrate and maybe some others.

Also you need to take readings on your water parameters...PH, KH, P04, N03 and post the results.

_What are you using for a substrate?_


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like blue green algae which is a bacteria. 15-0-0 is straight nitrogen, and 15 is kinda high. What kind of fertilizer is this? Outdoor garden fertilizers should be avoided. Adding nitrogen raises your nitrate levels. You do not want your nitrate level to be more than 10 to 15ppm. Plants need nitrogen, but also need minerals. Get something that has a good balance of trace minerals for the aquarium, like Seachems Flourish. Plants also use phosphate and potassium, (those are the second and third numbers of the 15-0-0), but you do not want to use garden ferts. If you want to keep it simple until you learn more about the fine art of fertilizing, then stick to an aquarium product like Seachem. Seachems Flourish tabs will provide minerals, a little nitrogen, and calcium to the roots as well. Just push them into the gravel next to the plants.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you did add a terrestrial fertilizer to the tank, check to see what form that N was in. If it was in anything other than a nitrate form, ie NH4 (ammonium salt) or urea, you want to do a massive water change and get it out of there! Do a search here for how to dose ferts, there's lot of info here. 

Good luck.


----------



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks everybody! The fertilizer I added is made for aquarium plants. I think it's called Plant Gro. My water specs are as follow (sorry I don't know the chemical acronyms) : 
Ammoniac : 0
Nitrites : 0
Nitrates : 6
GH : 5
KH : 8 (or it could be the opposite, I often confuse GH and KH)
PH : 7,2 but I added peatmoss so it will go down to about 6,8 in a while
My substrate is part flourite (about 40%) and regular gravel (about 60%).

I will try to get the Seachem you are talking about.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi, I think the main problem is CO2 and since your tank is not small, you should immediately apply CO2 - or the plants are slowly dying. 
Before you talk about adding other nutrients, do add CO2 first.


----------



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi DC38,

You are probably right and I know I have to add CO2. My problem is $$. So for now, like you said, all my plants are slowly dying except one which is a realy fast grower (don't remember the name) so I'm cutting it and planting it everywhere. It does a nice job. When I'm ready, I'll get the CO2 and try other nice plants. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

hlnct...Here is a link that will help with affordable pressurized C02... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

You could also try DIY, but on 75G tank you would need to use 3-4 bottles. Here is a link... http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/


----------



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Trenac. I'll consider that as an option.


----------

